# HP Compaq dc5800 Microtower sound problem



## alexandrugoia (Sep 8, 2018)

Greetings,

I want to setup sound in my HP dc5800 microtower,
with hdac0 Intel 82801I HDA Controller

Please give me a roadmap to config sound.

Thank you !


----------



## shepper (Sep 9, 2018)

1) Read the Handbook - there is a specific section (7.2)  on multimedia/sound FreeBSD Handbook.  The handbook is dated.  If you are using a FreeBSD version => 10.x, the sound driver, snd_hda, has been statically built into the default kernel and the initial section regarding loading a kernel module is not necessary.  For many, sound will work out of the box.
2) If it doesn't work, search the forums and internet for dc5800 + FreeBSD + sound.  Some one may have already solved the problem.  While searching note that many forum posts describe how to generate a verbose pin dump for sound.  You may need to generate a pin dump for more difficult problems or to customize your sound setup.
3) If you are still having problems or want to customize your sound setup, then read the man page snd_hda(4).  The man page is very technical and not easy to read.  Here is a previous overview: Thread 57473- post #11
4)  Post back here if still unsolved.  The forum will need the verbose pin dump, aka verbose dmesg in order to help you.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2018)

The 'problem' with HDA is that there are a huge number of different implementations, manufacturers are free to assign pins to certain functionality. The snd_hda(4) driver is fairly generic, while it detects and drives the actual hardware there's no way to know which pin was assigned to what functionality. So you will likely need to play around with the pin assignments. How to do this is explained in the snd_hda(4) man page.


----------

